# Canon USA Lens & Flash Instant Rebates



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/canon-usa-lens-flash-instant-rebates/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/canon-usa-lens-flash-instant-rebates/"></a></div>
<strong>Lens & Flash Instant Rebates

</strong>The following rebates are running from August 7, 2011 until September 3, 2011. All of them are instant rebates through Canon USA.</p>
<p>Rebate amount listed below.</p>
<p><strong>Wide Angle</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/519474-USA/Canon_2045B002_Super_Wide_Angle_EF.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF 14 f/2.8L II $160</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12082-USA/Canon_2509A003_Super_Wide_Angle_EF.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF 20 f/2.8 $40</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Standard Zoom</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647013-USA/Canon_3560B002_EF_S_15_85mm_f_3_5_5_6_IS.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF-S 15-85 f/3.5-5.6 IS $60.00</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Standard Prime

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457680-USA/Canon_1257B002AA_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_2L.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF 50 f/1.2L $120</a></span></strong></li>
<li><strong><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423691-USA/Canon_1056B002AA_EF_85mm_f_1_2L_II.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF 85 f/1.2L II $150</a></span></strong></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Telephoto Zoom</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457678-USA/Canon_1258B002AA_EF_70_200mm_f_4L_IS.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF 70-200 f/4L IS $100</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732106-USA/Canon_4426B002_EF_70_300mm_f_4_5_6L_IS.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS $100</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162616-USA/Canon_2577A002AA_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6L_IS_USM.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS $100</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Macro</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/371176-USA/Canon_0284B002_EF_S_60mm_f_2_8_Macro.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF-S 60 f/2.8 Macro $40</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647011-USA/Canon_3554B002_EF_100mm_f_2_8L_Macro.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF 100 f/2.8L IS Macro $70</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/112541-USA/Canon_2539A007_Telephoto_EF_180mm_f_3_5L.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">EF 180 f/3.5L Macro $100</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Flashes</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/571297-USA/Canon_2805B002_430EX_II_Speedlite_TTL.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">Speedlite 430EX II $30</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/486706-USA/Canon_1946B002_Speedlite_580EX_II.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">Speedlite 580EX II $50</a></li>
</ul>
<p><em>Thanks John</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe thats why the refurb store had two 15% off sales close together, reducing inventory until after the sale on new lenses.


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 7, 2011)

The refurb sales were awesome. The lenses were in like-new condition, and I saved a ton of money over buying brand new.


----------



## DigitalExplorer (Aug 7, 2011)

When I clicked on the 70-200mm f/4L link it didn't show the instant rebate like the other links did. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

DigitalExplorer said:


> When I clicked on the 70-200mm f/4L link it didn't show the instant rebate like the other links did. Does anyone else have this problem?



I had it linked to the wrong lens, I have corrected the issue. Sorry about that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> The refurb sales were awesome. The lenses were in like-new condition, and I saved a ton of money over buying brand new.



Yes, but the regular refurb price compared to the on-sale prices is not such a good deal. I've bought two refurb lenses and a refurb 7D, and they were perfect.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 7, 2011)

Rebates on a ton of lenses, but none on the one I want. I was considering the 24-105mm and the 70-200 f/4 without IS... 

But I think I have resigned myself to buying a refurb from Canon directly. And the price with the rebates are blah compared the the refurbs with an additional 15% off. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2011)

IMO, Canon's lens/flash rebates no longer offer a meaningful incentive to purchase the products offered. I bought my 85mm f1.2L II a while back with a $130 rebate, which was a real rebate off the then-current street price. Today, even though the $150 rebate sounds appealing, in reality it's only a $50 rebate compared to last week's street price. Canon's 'minimum advertised price' policy has gutted the rebate programs. 

Say I wanted the 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS. A couple of days ago, everyone was selling it for $1519. Today, the price is $1599 and the $100 rebate only brings a net $20 savings. Heck, that's not even enough to cover a decent bottle of champagne to celebrate the purchase, so why bother?


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't been paying enough attention to that (though I was aware at one time it was possible, but had forgotten it). The printer deals seem like the best course of action, but if you don't actually want the printer you're left trying to sell it (which is a crapshoot since the value of Pixma 9000 / 9500 Mark IIs fluctuates wildly on eBay even in the same week). Seems like an awful lot of nonsense to go through just to get a lower price.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 8, 2011)

> IMO, Canon's lens/flash rebates no longer offer a meaningful incentive to purchase the products offered.



Agreed. The rebate program is no longer being offered for the benefit of consumers. Instead, it's being used to benefit Canon's retailer network. The rebate program rules force the nationwide sellers like B&H and Adorama to up their prices, which gives the local dealers an opportunity to match the big guys' prices.

This may be a worthwhile goal in that it puts more money into the pockets of local brick and mortar stores (although frankly, in most communities, the only remaining brick and mortar store is Best Buy). But, it's no great benefit for the end-user.


----------



## Isaac (Oct 18, 2011)

With NIKON bringing out it's new flagship flash soon, CANON need to respond in a strong way and bring out the 680ex flagship flash with much greater modifications to the actual flash unit and it's features.

With 1D5, 5D3, 7D2 (and more) coming out in 2012, CANON need to upgrade the 580ex.


----------

